# Watches Owned By Your Opposite Number



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Not sure if you've done this one before but I'm curious about what watches your opposite numbers' own! I know you've done the watches that you own but what about the other way round?

Do they think that you're strange/weird/should get a life/treat me more often instead of wasting your money/etc or do they secretly covet your collection of shiny timepieces?

As for my wife







, she's now got a "collection" of 2 - a Kenneth Cole trendy type quartz thingy (hmm....) plus a nice old mechanical Silvana that I recently bought her off Ebay. She quite likes a couple of mine - a Castell and an Elysee (that I bought from PG) though she's yet to understand the need to have more than my current number (just 10).

What's the general consensus out there?


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

My wife has 3 rotary's (one of them vintage) and a Rolex ladies date (also vintage)

she's no watch freak but I reckon her collection is worth more than mine...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I realised a while back that it makes it easier if you try to 'bring them on' and try to get them interested and buy them 'presents'







Ive got Aly a few now and she seems to like them esp the Accutron from Roy in the center bottom, shes got a Accutron and I havent







....

There is a pink Baby 'G' shock missing from the shot but I couldnt be arsed finding it...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Mel's got an horrendous fake tag a friend bought back from Turkey, it loses about 5 mins a week, worst qtz I've ever seen! I've refused to put a new battery in it!

She also has a Polo club thingy which actually is quite nice as well as a few other cheap qtz all aquired in lots off ebay.

I bought her one of Roy's Jean Pierre cos she loves silver and marcasite










she also has been know to nab a few of mine but doesn't like winding and setting so I have to do that for her.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

She doesn,t need a watch....there is a clock on the cooker


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Roger said:


> She doesn,t need a watch....there is a clock on the cooker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does your wife per chance ever peruse this forum............ouch!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Girls cant read...


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Bought my Wife a Ladies Seiko 5 auto but because she is always taking it off, it never builds up a decent energy reserve, and so always stops.

Interestingly, this version of the Seiko 5 does have manual wind facility but she can't be bothered with that.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Roger said:


> She doesn,t need a watch....there is a clock on the cooker
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Carolyn get whatever turns up in "trades" with people, nobody wants women's watches.

I tell her that I have "been looking for one of these for ages" before presenting her with whatever junk has turned up. She is always pleased.







l


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Got two at the minute, a Ladies Tissot that I got at a boot sale for her, and an Ellesse on a stainless bracelet that she got for herself.

Got her eye on one of the newer Omega square quartz chronos though


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Roger said:


> She doesn,t need a watch....there is a clock on the cooker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And what are you doing wrong if you have an arguement with your wife in the living room









Answer

Leaving the chain, attaching her to the sink too long


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Now then boys behave


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The cooker clock isn`t accurate enough for Holly, she prefers the radio controled wall clock


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Now then boys behave
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK HINT taken.

Sue has a 1950 18ct gold rotary manual on a 9ct bracelet. Chrisi present.

Rotary quartz ........................... pick up and go factor, as I always end up having to set the manual watch. Sick of setting watches pressi.

Bucherer quartz ................ liked it so I bought t for her pressi









Now she says if I buy her another watch she is going to leave me









So Now

On the lookout for a ladies ............























She would 







first or put me in a


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I bought her a nice Anne Klein II that she'd spied a couple of years ago, and since now she's training as a physiotherapist I got her a Pulsar Nurses' watch with a Lumibrite dial - I think I like that more than she does!

We were in town the other day and she finally showed an inerest in nice watches - I was eyeing up a Speedy Pro and she went "Ooh, I like that - if we get married you can get me one of those" and pointed to a ladies Rolex Datejust. I agreed so long as she gets me an Airking!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Everyday watch is a Tissot ladies SS quartz she had bought for her as a leaving gift from her bank (she worked there, not when she closed her account!







).

And we found a very nice 1958 ladies Omega Gold topped in a charity shop, look nice as a casual evening wearer.

Best regards David

PS....she keeps on about me buying her a "Cindy Crawford" ladies Omega, I said yes of course....as long as I can have Cindy Crawford!


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

My wife doesn't care about watches, nor does she understand my obsession with them (though she does tolerate it). She owns 3 quartz watches (a guess, a kenneth cole, and another nameless brand that she loves because her dad bought it for her when she was little), all of which have been gifts. I've had all of them cleaned and batteries replaced for her thinking she would wear them. Instead she preffers to leave them in a jewellery box and use her cell phone (as if it were a pocket watch) for her time keeping needs.

Shoes and hand bags however, she has no problem buying and hoarding in large quantities.


----------



## metal_andy (Feb 20, 2004)

My wife now owns four watches, an Animal quartz ladies diver with the saw toothed bezel that she virtually lives in, a Pulsar quartz that was a birthday present from me, a Bauer and Raccar quartz that was very cheap off the bay and actually looks really cool, all brushed stainless steel with a grey face that i brought on a whim and a pastel yellow Baby G, bought recently in Hong Kong when I bought a Sandoz Air King look alike.

Next step is an automatic diver of some sorts, but I don't know whether she could be arsed winding it when it stops, we'll see.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Soph's got a Calvin Klein quartz ladies as an everyday watch.

Her special 'going out ' watch is the man's early 70's Gold Girard Perregaux Quartz I gave her for her Birthday.

It used to be mine it's one of the nos ones Roy had for sale with the dark brown dotted dial. V Cool watch, she loves it .

Dave


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Yeah, my wife doesn't understand watches too, but she does have good taste in them









She's got a Rolex (wedding pressie), couple of Cartiers and a whole bunch of other stuff including a G-Shock for scuba diving.


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

He has a lot of Seiko & Citizens...!!!! Mostly Divers but with a few nice dress watches...

















Joli.


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

> Katt Posted Today, 09:00 AM
> 
> He has a lot of Seiko & Citizens...!!!! Mostly Divers but with a few nice dress watches...
> 
> ...


She does as well!!! in fact her 'stash' of watches is growing a lot quicker than mine







She's got a really competitive streak...
















Mike


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Katt said:


> He has a lot of Seiko & Citizens...!!!! Mostly Divers but with a few nice dress watches...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He would feel right at home on this forum, then !!!!!!!!!!

Loads of Seiko and Citizen Divers nuts on here


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Oh... but I do...












































Mike


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its his age Mike


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

K.I.T.T. said:


> Oh... but I do...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK ............. so I was supposed to know that


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Its his age Mike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And less of the cheek from the young pups on the forum, please.























God ...............I said, please.























What is the world coming too?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> K.I.T.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Oh... but I do...Â
> ...


Not been reading enough threads


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

To be perfectly fair [very unlike me!!!] I've not been about much lately... In addition she doesn't advertise the fact that we are associated














I can't blame her really..............
















Mike


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> USEDMODEL said:
> 
> 
> > K.I.T.T. said:
> ...


Obviously not .................... spending too much time replying and not enough reading.

I DO LOOK AT THE PICTURES THOUGH .........they are my favourite


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

K.I.T.T. said:


> To be perfectly fair [very unlike me!!!] I've not been about much lately... In addition she doesn't advertise the fact that we are associated
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My partner doesn't advertise my presence either ................. well unless she wants something ......... MONEY, CLOTHES, JEWELLERY all spring to mind.
















Must remember KITT and KATT .........should have clicked.









It is a pleasure to meet you both.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mind you, Jason keeps trying to lure her away from him


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Mind you, Jason keeps trying to lure her away from him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOSSIP









With the promise of BIGGER and BETTER watches
















Certainly not looks ..............have you seen his photo/


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

I think that is why she chose that user name when she joined the forum... I didn't expect her to join I just asked her to pick up my msgs whilst I was away... but she joined started posting etc.!!!!!!!!!!!! I blame someone for encouraging her to join... She knows what I've said about her now and can reply on the forum!!!!!!!

































































Mike


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> I blame someone for encouraging her to join...


Sorry mate









I must admit I would sweat a bit if Aly read this forum









Its my little 'escape'


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

> mach 0.0013137 Today, 09:28 AM Post #34
> 
> Mind you, Jason keeps trying to lure her away from him


Mmmmmmm Nope just not going to happen...


















> K.I.T.T. Posted Today, 09:35 AM
> 
> She knows what I've said about her now and can reply on the forum!!!!!!!


Yes I do & I will !!!!!!!























Joli.


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Mike


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

You know that I really don't mean it!!!!

Joli.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Katt said:


> > mach 0.0013137Â Today, 09:28 AM Post #34Â
> >
> > Mind you, Jason keeps trying to lure her away from himÂ Â
> 
> ...


Hardly supprising really....


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats my good side


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Thats my good side
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I`m glad you printed on the picture which part of you we are looking at
















Often wondered if you spoke out of there, now we know


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Youve allways known that


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Youve allways known that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, mind you that`s why you`re in `The` Club


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

You mean Jason has a 'good side'??? Well at least in that picture he wasn't having a bad hair day!!!!!!!























Joli.


----------



## skyway (Oct 29, 2005)

My wife wears a 1960s Oris manual wind every day

She also has a CK quartz and a Hot Diamonds quartz

Ive also just managed to buy her a 1950s Oris manual wind off Ebay for Â£5.99 (it is in full working but needs a new strap)

Fingers crossed ill be buying her a 'lady' Rolex for Christmas this year!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Just won this clean looking watch off flea bay for Aly







22mm

Less than a fiver


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

I was watching that one!!!!!























Described as:



> CONSUL 17 RUBIS STEEL CASED LADIES SWISS MADE WATCH, APPROX 22mm IN WIDTH, ON A STEEL FLEXABLE BAND, NIC PRETTY DIAL, 17JWL SWISS MADE MANUAL WINDING MOVEMENT, STEEL BACK COVER


Congrats Jason.

Joli.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

No doubt!!

How did that Omega work out?

And 'the other'?


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Omega is a bit of a touchy subject it was grossly mis-described because it'd been used for parts... and the seller knew it was a parts watch but failed to state it!!!!





















Rather miffed about it!!!!!!!!

The other





















ah no arrival yet but hopeful it'll make an indentation into the letter box in the next couple of days!!!!

Looking forward to it... and yes it was my doing a 22mm steel strap search that found the ladies watch!!!
















Joli.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I didn`t know you wore `ladies` watches Joli









This is of course not meant to cast any doubt about you being a `Lady`


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

> I didn`t know you wore `ladies` watches Joli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously Mach... Being a 'Gentleman' I never thought that you'd cast doubt as to my status or indeed my social scruples...









Shocking as it may seem... Sometimes I'm obliged to adhere to social pressures & therefore wear what is expected of me...







Having to be demure & almost what could be described as well behaved...







So sometimes my Divers watches practical as they are don't really suit my outfit when I'm in formal dress & heels so I have more than a few small ladies watches [Mainly Seiko's of course!!!!!














] from the 1970's









I thought that the watch that Jason got for his other 1/2 was a pretty nice one... 17J with a cool sub-dial etc. I didn't bid on it because it was a manual wind... & I already have a nice wind-up but never wear it... So I thankfully didn't go head to head with Jason for it!
















I like wearing watches where I don't have to squint to read the dial







After a couple of drinks!!!!!









Joli.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)




----------

